# Pregnancy and IBS



## 17615 (Mar 29, 2006)

I recently found out that I'm pregnant. I was a moderate IBS-D and C sufferer (lower and upper GI symptoms) but ever since I got pregnant, I am SUFFERING!!! I am cramping, bloated, have constipation and then diarrhea, pain and nausea (which is not due to the pregnancy, I can tell). Help! Any suggestions as to what I can do?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes the diarrhea that comes after the constipation is the body trying to flush things out.Sometimes easing the constipation can help alot. You might try seeing if added fiber and water (you need more water when you are pregnant to start with and you don't want to be pulling it out of the stool making you more constipated) to your diet helps.See www....com for some fiber adding tips to get soluble fiber in which may be better for some people than insoluble.If fiber doesn't help (either dietary or supplements) you might check with the doctor to see if adding a stool softener or extra magnesium supplements would be safe enough to take when pregnant.K.


----------

